
Reasonforpayment – Meaningless reasons for payments and money transfers - dgsiegel
http://www.reasonforpayment.com/
======
natch
It keeps repeating the same reasons. First three tries, two of the reasons
were word for word the same. It needs a per-user most-recently-issued-reason
exclusion list so that it won't do that. Like the iPod Shuffle's "better than
random" shuffle.

